# Serralatus Or Eigenmanie



## piranist (May 20, 2009)

Hi

I have a problem!

I need help

Thanks for answering my first question

I do not idda the fish are not Eigenmanie

I was a member of the species of fish

I guess Pristobrycon ?

What is this type of

I send new pictures

I 'm sorry for my bad english


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Not really sure about your question.
Both serrulatus and eigenmanni are placed in the genus Serrasalmus, though in the past eigenmanni has been placed in the genus Pristobrycon.

I wouldn't dare to ID the picture, so if you have some more pics please post them. If possible a clear side shot.


----------



## piranist (May 20, 2009)

I'll bet as soon as possible


----------



## pygojoel (May 30, 2010)

piranist said:


> I'll bet as soon as possible


the picture looks a bit like Prisobrycon striolatus. not positive though.


----------

